# Regenerating perennial ryegrass



## Jack_62 (Apr 25, 2020)

Has anyone tried any? Sounds like a good concept.


----------



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=22142
I asked a similar question, here are the answers sofar.


----------

